# Rotating table taking shape



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I've started construction on my rotating slot car table. My plan is to put a routed 6 lane oval on one side and a tomy 6 lane road course on the other. I've setup a webpage showing the progress for your viewing enjoyment.

http://www.reportingwarehouse.com/rotatingtable


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

That should be cool. Haven't seen something like that yet. :thumbsup:


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

Thanks SlottV. I'm keep my fingers crossed that nothing falls off when we rotate with track on it the first time. I've spent the last 2-3 weeks just planning the process and so far it's worked out according to plan. In some cases better than expected.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Jester..
How are you going to work the wiring?
And the lap counter?
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

AfxToo said:


> Timing and power can be setup with quick disconnects.


That wasn't what I was thinking of.
You can wire the track on one side no problem. I guess that the road course will be built first. It would be more likely to have the wiring spread out under the decking.
But for wiring the track on the other side... (The oval)
Removable access panels in the middle maybe?
Scott


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

I've given much thought to the wiring and this is what I plan to do. I will use banana plug wall sockets for all connections to the table from controllers and the power supply. There will be six controller sockets on each side of the table for a total of 12. This way the drivers stations will always be on the same side of the table. I had to do this becuase I have a ceiling support pole right in the middle of the basement. There will be 2 power sockets on the side of the table closest to the wall. My power supply will have banana plugs on it for a quick connect and disconnect. The power taps for the road course will all be located in the center on the table. The oval will have access panels cut into it for access to all the power taps. All wire will be run through holes drilled in the 2x6's and wire straps will be used for wires that need to be secured. I will have 2 wall sockets with a network cable socket on them which will run cat 5 cable to an lpt type connector that will connect to a trakmate system. I've used this in the past and have all the wiring needed for that. One power supply and one trakmate computer will be used for both layouts. The side walls of the table will be made using 1x6 or 1x12 if i can find it. I'd like to use 1x12 as this would eliminate the seam of using 1x6's. This will give me a 3" wall on each layout. There should be enough room to rotate the table with a 3" wall on each side.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

That's actually one of the things that surprised me. I thought 2x6's are heavy. 9, 2x6's cut @ 68" and 2, 2x6's 16' long will be to heavy for the pipe to support. Not only does the pipe support it but it turns almost effortlessly. Very smooth. I'm using 3/8" plywood on both sides. I have not been happy with the 6 lane road course layouts that i've laid down and tested. i'm playing with 4 lanes now. There is just so much more you can do with turns on a 4 lane layout. Just another note on the weight. With just 2 guys we were able to lift the entire table from the ends to insert the pipe into the 4x4 end supports. i was shocked when i lifted my end. i was planning for a record (back) breaking lift and almost tossed the table over my head and into the room above. And no I don't work out. This is not a testiment of strength on my part just a statement of how lite the table actually is.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

-----


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

Yea and I went out and bought a 20x8 concession trailer to put mine in. I had illusions of granduer on that one. I'll try to dig up some pictures of that. I've since dismantled the track and sold the trailer but it was fun. Alot of work but fun. I hauled it around to elementary schools for their carnivals and haunted houses and such. Ran Tomy Super G's with resin cast bodies that I made real thick so the kids could tear the crap out of them. The chassis would give out before the body. I like your idea better. Seems easier to transport and you could take it inside if you could get it through the door. LOL. i was very surprised about the pipe too. I went with 1" since I figured i wanted more wood around the pipe for support on the cross members. I figured right as it seems. Ok I just got lucky. hehe.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

im wanting to build one that is in 4 ft sections the first two will make a 4x8 layout and if you want you can add a 4x4 section that is the straits to make it a 4x12 and then if you what you can add another 4x4 section of straits to make it a 4x16 could that be done with plastic track i have like 200 feet of tyco track and would like to do that and also by switching a couple pieces make it a big oval track also so you can have many different types of raceing tracks any ideas on what matterals i can use for this and keep it light too


----------



## jester58 (Nov 30, 2004)

Railroad modelers do it all the time for train shows and things like that. It's called a modular layout. It would take some planning but I'm sure it could be done. Now I'm intrigued. Maximum size 16x4? I'll start laying some things and see what I can come up with. Cool idea.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

what i have in mind is my house can use the 4x12 but the 1/24th slot shop in okc would have room for the 4x16 so i could tote it up there and possibly get them all hooked and maybe get the owner to get a track and start raceing them


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*Modular track?*

Never heard of it...  
but Gregory Braun has...

http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/
And scroll down to "s-trak" on the left side...

Scott


----------

